# Help! Dog ate raw rotten bacon



## Heika (Jul 31, 2007)

Forgot to take the garbage out of the kitchen last night. My Italian Greyhound (age 7) with a sensitive stomach got into the trash and ate 3 slices of raw bacon that I deemed too old for me to cook. It had a few mold spots on the bacon. Dog is asleep. Should I do something or not??? I would be glad for any suggestions.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'd call your vet and ask for suggestions. Since your dog does have a sensitive stomach, and your vet knows the history, they'd be better able to tell you what, if anything, you should give to help keep the stomach settled.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

i probably wouldn't worry ....dogs eat disgusting things all the time.... a vet check is always safe but if he were my dog I would probably have him skip his next meal.... and make sure he doesn't get "dire rear" and the skipping the next meal will help that. 

good luck 
s


----------



## HannahjsD (Jul 29, 2007)

Shalva said:


> i probably wouldn't worry ....dogs eat disgusting things all the time *snippity*


Lol, when my father and I lived out in the middle of no where and surrounded by forest, I remember when my white Shep cross would bring home very, very, rotten deer carcasses on occasion. 

I mean, I know friends dogs who take delight in getting a snack here and there from the litterbox. >.<


----------

